# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > أحكام الأسرة >  مشكلات زوجية : الزوجة لا تجبر على إعداد الطعام : يكره زوجته ويرفض طلاقها

## فهد

مشكلات زوجية ورأي الدين فيها

مين اللي يعد الطعام ؟؟؟؟؟

----------

